# migration de l'ipod vers mac



## Fab67 (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle. Le disque dur de mon Mac Book a planté la semaine dernière. Il a dû être changé. J'ai perdue beaucoup de données dont certaines figurent sur mon i pod. Lorsque j'ai voulu faire la synchronisation l'ipod ne reconnait pas la bibliothèque. Du coup il me propose de reformater et d'effacer ce qu'il y a dessus ce que je veux absolument éviter. J'ai très peu de musique, beaucoup de podcast, des photos, des livres audio et des applications. J'ai trouvé des réponses concernant la musique mais pas pour le reste. Quelqu('un aurait il une idée pour moi? Merci d'avance.


----------



## MACINDO (19 Juin 2010)

en l'activant comme disque dur cela ne devrait pas poser de probleme


----------



## Fab67 (22 Juin 2010)

Merci pour le conseil. J'ai déjà essayé avec Senuti ça marche avec les podcast, films et musiques mais il me reste les photos et les applications qui ne se rapatrient pas avec senuti. merci pour un éventuel nouveau conseil.


----------



## John Steed (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de faire suite à ce post. J'ai téléchargé Senuti, qui m'a permis de rapatrier la musique contenue dans le ipod (qu'une amie m'a donné suite à un double emploi) sur mon imac. Toutefois, je ne peux pas lire la musique car le message suivant sur itunes s'affiche :
"pour lire ce morceau vous devez autoriser cet ordinateur à lire les morceaux achetés à l'aide du compte XXXXXXX". 
Je n'ai bien sur pas le compte.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

